# 4010 overheating



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a old 4010 that for some reason is overheating. It dosnt matter how hot or cold it is outside. Last summer I was able to bale for about 3 hours before it began to creep over the half way mark. But the following day it was about 65 out and same problem. It has fresh coolant in it and the levels are not low. Any help or ideas would be apperciated.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thermostat, water pump, I have also seen the pump pulley get so worn on the older models that it does not turn the pump or fan fast enough to cool the engine. You need to take temp readings at the top and the bottom of the radiator to see the temp differance.


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

I replaced both thermostats and that seems to help the problem but not fix it. The pully seems fine (as in it dosnt have a noticeable wobble). As for taking the readings that is something I will have to try. Thank you for your input


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like the radiator cores are partially plugged. Can you see into the radiator to observe the cores? If you have a little sludge near the top, it will be much worse near the bottom. Did the tractor sit idle through the winter?

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## Bertman (Feb 14, 2010)

Should be a 15* drop from top to bottom 
Id be willing to bet the radiator is lugged internally BUT you can pull it out give it a good HOT pressure washing to get by. You might get enough dirt out of the fin area to make it cool a little better


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

The fins are clean, but yes there is sludge at the top.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

The only remedy will be to flush the radiator. You may have to do it twice depending on just how much sludge it has. Like I posted above, if you can see sludge at the top, it will be much worse near the bottom. If you open your radiator drain plug, you may notice nothing coming out. You may have to take a small straight pick and Gently poke at the sludge to get things moving. You will most likely need a product like Prestone Super flush. As you allow the flush solution to work, keep an eye on the temp. gauge. You may need to place a strong fan blowing across the engine in order to buy enough time for the flush solution to do its job. Be sure to give it the requested amount of time according to the instructions and I usually go a little extra when I flush a rad. Say, 15 to 20 extra minutes... Just depends on how bad the accumulation is.

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

